# contracts



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

hey gang,live in maple,ontario,if have any work in the vaughn area please let me know.new at this plowing but worked for snow for 12 years.including city snow removal.now trying out my own truck.let me know.thanks guys.


----------

